
Boeing’s Own Test Pilots Lacked Key Details of 737 Max Flight-Control System - ycombonator
https://www.wsj.com/articles/boeings-own-test-pilots-lacked-key-details-of-737-max-flight-control-system-11556877600
======
ozmaverick72
Anyone have a non pay walled version?

